# رواتب المهندسين



## محمد القره غولي (21 أغسطس 2008)

ما هومعدل الرواتب في العراق ارجو من يعرف الخبر اجابتي بسرعة


----------



## iraqlord (7 أبريل 2009)

الرواتب في العرق حسب الاختصاص والخبرة:-
- المهندس المدني يتراوح الراتب بين 6-15 ورقة.
- المهندس المعماري يتراوح بين 8-14 ورقة.
نرجو منكم فقط الدعاء لوالدينا


----------



## Hussein architect (7 أبريل 2009)

ارجوا معرفة راتب المهندس المعمارى فى السعودية حيث عرض على عمل وارجو معرفة الراتب هام حيث اننى دفعة 2005 وخبرة فى المكتب الفنى وفى التنفيذ ايضا واعمل على الاتوكاد والماكس


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2009)

أقل من 3000 بعض المكاتب الضعيفة - معظمها بمناطق نائية

من 3000 ريال : 4000 ريال معظم المكاتب المعمارية

من 6000 : 10000 بعض المكاتب أو الشركات المشهورة مثل بن لادن.


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (9 أغسطس 2009)

الرواتب تبدأمن 4000 ريال للمهندس حديث االتخرج وتصل الى 8000 و 10000 للمهندس خبرة 10 سنوات او اكثر وشركاات المقاولات بتكون الرواتب فيها اعلى من المكاتب الاستشارية ولو هاتطلع علىى مكتب استشارى خد بالك فى مكتب باالرياض اسمة البيئة مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون احذر منة فهو مكتب مشبوة بينصب على المهندسين المصريين وقد صدر منذ فترة من وزيرة القوى العاملة امر بحظر التعامل مع هذا المكتب ويدير هذا المكتب واحد نصاب اسمة اشرف الصيااد بيضحك على المهندسين المصريين وبيمص دمهم بدون رحمة خد بالك كويس


----------



## ammaid_2000 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*اؤيد ردك اخي الكريم*



eng/ahmed99 قال:


> الرواتب تبدأمن 4000 ريال للمهندس حديث االتخرج وتصل الى 8000 و 10000 للمهندس خبرة 10 سنوات او اكثر وشركاات المقاولات بتكون الرواتب فيها اعلى من المكاتب الاستشارية ولو هاتطلع علىى مكتب استشارى خد بالك فى مكتب باالرياض اسمة البيئة مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون احذر منة فهو مكتب مشبوة بينصب على المهندسين المصريين وقد صدر منذ فترة من وزيرة القوى العاملة امر بحظر التعامل مع هذا المكتب ويدير هذا المكتب واحد نصاب اسمة اشرف الصيااد بيضحك على المهندسين المصريين وبيمص دمهم بدون رحمة خد بالك كويس


فعلا انا قمت بالبحث عن هذا المكتب البيئه (مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون) وتاريخه ووجدت ان له مشاكل كثيره جدا مع المهندسين العاملين لديه واليكم بعض الروابط التي تثبت هذا الكلام حتى انني وجدت انه يوجد له مشاكل مع جيرانه في السكن وهذا ما استعجب منه 
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=24403736100&topic=9436
http://www.20at.com/masr/2khbar/12657-2009-07-15-07-57-06.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t87829-3.html
http://www.aljsad.net/t148332.html
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=66103
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116821.html
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/default.aspx?IssueID=798
وغيره كثير جدا للأسف الشديد


----------



## مصيلحى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*٣٠٠ مصري يتعرضون لعملية نصب في السعودية*

((( تقدم نحو ٣٠٠ مواطن مصري في السعودية بتظلم إلي وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بالمملكة، يشتكون فيه أحد أصحاب مكاتب السفر بالقاهرة، متهمين إياه بالنصب عليهم، فيما يتعلق بطبيعة بالأعمال التي تعاقدوا عليها والأجور وأماكن الإقامة. وقال محمد محمد مختار عبدالقادر «مهندس» في الشكوي التي تقدم بها إلي مكتب العمل في الدمام، إن صاحب أحد المكاتب الذي يعمل بشراكة مصرية- سعودية ويدعي "مكتب البيئة مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون" ، لم يلتزم بالتعاقد وقوانين العمل، ولم يصرف له راتبه منذ ٦ شهور، ولم يمنحه إيجار السكن العائلي.
وقدم أحمد محمود عبدالمنعم شكوي أخري لوزارة العمل يتهم فيها صاحب المكتب المصري باستغلاله في وظيفة غير تلك المنصوص عليها في عقده، إذ تعاقد معه باعتباره سائقاً، وفوجيء لدي وصوله السعودية بأنهم أسندوا إليه عملاً آخر «مراقب صرف صحي». ورفع كل من محمد علي أحمد فراج ورفاعي عطا نصرالدين وعلاء السيد وسامي زكي محمد وإبراهيم صابر إبراهيم وسامي إبراهيم عبدالهادي، دعاوي قضائية في مكة المكرمة والمنطقة الشرقية والدمام يشتكون من سوء معاملة المكتب الذي تعاقد معهم، وقالوا إنهم لم يتقاضوا رواتبهم منذ ٣ شهور ومهددون بالتشرد.

)))


----------



## ammaid_2000 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## لبيب مكاوى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## ammaid_2000 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مصيلحى قال:


> *٣٠٠ مصري يتعرضون لعملية نصب في السعودية*
> 
> ((( تقدم نحو ٣٠٠ مواطن مصري في السعودية بتظلم إلي وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بالمملكة، يشتكون فيه أحد أصحاب مكاتب السفر بالقاهرة، متهمين إياه بالنصب عليهم، فيما يتعلق بطبيعة بالأعمال التي تعاقدوا عليها والأجور وأماكن الإقامة. وقال محمد محمد مختار عبدالقادر «مهندس» في الشكوي التي تقدم بها إلي مكتب العمل في الدمام، إن صاحب أحد المكاتب الذي يعمل بشراكة مصرية- سعودية ويدعي "مكتب البيئة مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون" ، لم يلتزم بالتعاقد وقوانين العمل، ولم يصرف له راتبه منذ ٦ شهور، ولم يمنحه إيجار السكن العائلي.
> وقدم أحمد محمود عبدالمنعم شكوي أخري لوزارة العمل يتهم فيها صاحب المكتب المصري باستغلاله في وظيفة غير تلك المنصوص عليها في عقده، إذ تعاقد معه باعتباره سائقاً، وفوجيء لدي وصوله السعودية بأنهم أسندوا إليه عملاً آخر «مراقب صرف صحي». ورفع كل من محمد علي أحمد فراج ورفاعي عطا نصرالدين وعلاء السيد وسامي زكي محمد وإبراهيم صابر إبراهيم وسامي إبراهيم عبدالهادي، دعاوي قضائية في مكة المكرمة والمنطقة الشرقية والدمام يشتكون من سوء معاملة المكتب الذي تعاقد معهم، وقالوا إنهم لم يتقاضوا رواتبهم منذ ٣ شهور ومهددون بالتشرد.
> ...


هل انتهى هذا الموضوع ام مازال مطروحا


----------



## احمد حسن علام (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان يكون هناك تواصل بين الاخوة المصريين فى الدول العربية وداخل مصر وذلك لعدم الوقوع فى ايدى المحتالين والنصابين وشكرا واقول للاخوة المصرين ارجو ان لا نسىء لاحد فى اى مكان فى العالم لان ديننا لايامر بهذاواقول فى النهاية اننا كلنا مسلمين ولا يوجد سعودى ولا مصرى ولا جزائرى ولا تونسى ولا ....................
وهذه تفرقة يريدها عدونا وارجو نشر هذه الثقافة *كلنا مسلمين*


----------



## عسسل (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*نرجو التنبية*



احمد حسن علام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو ان يكون هناك تواصل بين الاخوة المصريين فى الدول العربية وداخل مصر وذلك لعدم الوقوع فى ايدى المحتالين والنصابين وشكرا واقول للاخوة المصرين ارجو ان لا نسىء لاحد فى اى مكان فى العالم لان ديننا لايامر بهذاواقول فى النهاية اننا كلنا مسلمين ولا يوجد سعودى ولا مصرى ولا جزائرى ولا تونسى ولا ....................
> وهذه تفرقة يريدها عدونا وارجو نشر هذه الثقافة *كلنا مسلمين*



بصراحة عندك حق فى الكلام دة لان العرب و ليس المصريين فقط كلما سيطروا على السلطة زاد تحكمهم بالبش وزاد طغيانهم ......وانا معك بخصوص التواصل بين المكاتب والاخرى للتنبية على الخريجين والمهندسين الذين يريدون السفر 

ومن عندى احذر مركز المدينة للاستشارات الهندسية لسؤ معاملة المصريين واهانتهم الدائمة للمهندسين بل واعلاء المساحين عليهم مع سوء السكن والانتقالات ....الخ


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الرزق على الله بس المفروض الخبرة تاخذ دورها


----------



## ammaid_2000 (10 يناير 2011)

*مشاكل مكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون )*



eng/ahmed99 قال:


> الرواتب تبدأمن 4000 ريال للمهندس حديث االتخرج وتصل الى 8000 و 10000 للمهندس خبرة 10 سنوات او اكثر وشركاات المقاولات بتكون الرواتب فيها اعلى من المكاتب الاستشارية ولو هاتطلع علىى مكتب استشارى خد بالك فى مكتب باالرياض اسمة البيئة مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون احذر منة فهو مكتب مشبوة بينصب على المهندسين المصريين وقد صدر منذ فترة من وزيرة القوى العاملة امر بحظر التعامل مع هذا المكتب ويدير هذا المكتب واحد نصاب اسمة اشرف الصيااد بيضحك على المهندسين المصريين وبيمص دمهم بدون رحمة خد بالك كويس



يبدو ان مشاكل مكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون ) لا ولن تنتهي ومازالت كما هي نفس المشاكل واليكم هذا الرابط.
http://www.egybox.org/vb/showthread.php?47381-الرجاء-المساعدة


----------



## هواري بومدين (13 يناير 2011)

ارجوا الافادة بمعلومات حول عمل في قطر ؟؟مهندس معماري............شكرا


----------



## ابو سعد العراقي (12 مارس 2011)

ايها الاخوة يبدو ان الموضوع قد خرج عن نطاقه

كان في البداية عن العراق ثم تحول الى السعوديه!!!!!

فهل من عودة الى صلب الموضوع

هل من تحديث للمعلومات بخصوص الرواتب في العراق مثلا بغداد او الجنوب او الشمال؟

الذي ارجوه من الاخوة والاخوات الاعضاء خصوصا الجدد منهم عدم تشتيت الموضوعات وارجو من السادة المشرفين الاعتناء بالمسألة في حدود طاقاتهم ولهم الشكر الجزيل


----------

